# lets see those Bowtechs!



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

well i do not have iny pictures right now but mabey later





p.s. does a dimond count


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

LittleBucker said:


> well i do not have iny pictures right now but mabey later
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes a dimond is like another bowtech. bowtech manufactures dimond. does that clear your question.

i shoot a bowtech general, spot hog sight, easton st axis,winner choice bowstrings,octane quiver,ripcord drop away arrow rest, and scoil stabalizer,and g5 peep


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

sweet thanks and i well try to get pics up some time i just have to take pics of it becouse just got it about two mouths ago:wink:


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

cali hunter said:


> yes a dimond is like another bowtech. bowtech manufactures dimond. does that clear your question.
> 
> i shoot a bowtech general, spot hog sight, easton st axis,winner choice bowstrings,octane quiver,ripcord drop away arrow rest, and scoil stabalizer,and g5 peep


lets see some pics of that sexy thing


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

okay since no one else has by prob this Friday ill have my new elite in so would that count i mean since strother practically was the man at bowtech made elites and now of to strother archery i figure it would be fair to incorporate all of them together. i swear these bows are like cousins hahaha but ill get some pics hopefully


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Mach12 said:


> okay since no one else has by prob this Friday ill have *my new elite *in so would that count i mean since strother practically was the man at bowtech made elites and now of to strother archery i figure it would be fair to incorporate all of them together. i swear these bows are like cousins hahaha but ill get some pics hopefully


Sorry to hijack the thread and for the off topic post but,,
What one did you get?


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

bowtechy95 said:


> im curious to see what other people are shooting. post the specs of your Bowtechs and a picture.


We all sold our bowtechs and bought mathews!!!!:set1_rolf2:t:............Just had to chime in


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> We all sold our bowtechs and bought mathews!!!!:set1_rolf2:t:............Just had to chime in


Alright, fine. I guess I will have to take a pic of my bow just to stop the rumors. I might get it up tonight....


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

im getting a synergy its blue i found it in the classifeids for 500 brand new so im really happy. and i think bowtech was the number one seller last year muzzy and i dont blame people they are coming out with some amazing designs


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

i have a picture but my stupid computer wont download it off my camera


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Mach12 said:


> im getting a synergy its blue i found it in the classifeids for 500 brand new so im really happy. and i think bowtech was the number one seller last year muzzy and i dont blame people they are coming out with some amazing designs


Correct mach.....they also held the record for bow problems.......limbs cracking,cams just flying off....and disturbing hunting areas from the noise they create:violin:


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Correct mach.....they also held the record for bow problems.......limbs cracking,cams just flying off....and disturbing hunting areas from the noise they create:violin:


ya ive always said they need to wait 2 years on bow release's just because they have so many issues im scared of that new cam system and cable gaurd this time. i would hate to have it snap on me. bowtech aka booom:wink: hahaha


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Mach12 said:


> ya ive always said they need to wait 2 years on bow release's just because they have so many issues im scared of that new cam system and cable gaurd this time. i would hate to have it snap on me. bowtech aka booom:wink: hahaha




:wav:


----------

